# Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?



## Schnickes (22. März 2007)

kennt sich jemand von euch mit atemschutzfiltern aus? würde mir gerne einen geeigneten zum pilkergießen besorgen, da es mir doch einfach zu gefährlich ist, ungeschützt mit flüssigem blei zu arbeiten. ich habe jetzt schon einige pilker gegossen wobei ich diese maske hier aufhatte. bin mir nur nicht sicher ob der filter der geeignete ist (ich habe den filter der auch auf dem bild zu sehen ist):

http://images.mercateo.com/images/products/Hele/gr_3m6200.jpg

meine kollegen meinen, sie könnten sich mit billigen baumarktmasken schützen, was ich allerdings nich glauben kann. meistens haben sie die dinger eh nicht auf, geschweige denn von ner brille. naja, ich hab ihnen gesagt sie sollen das so machen, wie sie es für richtig halten, aber ich zieh auf jeden fall was auf.

also wäre nett wenn ich mir beraten könntet...
danke im voraus
gruß nikas


----------



## Groby (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

Definitiv kann ich dir nur raten dir eine Maske mit Aktivkohlefilter anzulegen!

die ist zwar nicht ganz billig aber schutzt dich vor allen anorganischen Schadstoffen.

Eine normale Staubmaske nützt dir garnichts .


----------



## Schnickes (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

sind das nicht aktivkohlefilter die ich dort einsetzen kann?!....

es gibt für meine maske zb aufsätze gegen anorganische dämpfe und gase. kann ich die nehmen?


----------



## Schnickes (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

hier sind sie:

http://www.konstant.co.at/Artikeldetail.aspx?StammartikelID=d67dd31c-58df-43e8-9ad8-03466b002e25


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

Da fehlt die Maske zu. Das sind nur die Filterplatten.


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

Eigentlich brauchst du keinen Atemschutzfilter beim Blei giessen.
Da du das Blei nie so hoch erhitzen wirst, dass es verdampft.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Seemannsgarn (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

So ist es wenn das Blei nicht verdampft ist es auch nicht gefährlich.
Aber mann sollte nicht bei dem Gießen essen, verschluckenist nicht so angenehm (Nicht das heiße Blei sondern kleinste Partikel)


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

Ich denke auch das ist etwas "toomuch".
Am besten draussen, wo der wind ein bisschen langweht gießen
und dann wird dir auch nichts passieren. Es sein denn Du willst 
der Gummitanke Konkurenz machen :q

Ach ne dafür sind ja andere da....


----------



## Schnickes (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

dass das nur die matten sin is mir klar ...ich hab doch die maske wie im 1. kommentar erwähnt 

also wir warn in der werkstatt tätig und da zieht nich so kräftig der wind durch ....

es geht ja auch nicht um das blei an sich sondern die versch schlackestoffe die dabei verdampfen...der siedepunkt für blei is ja bekanntlich sehr hoch....

meint ihr echt dass es zu übertrieben ist? kann ja sein dass ichs übertreibe aber ich geh lieber auf nummer sicher ....

gruß niklas


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

Moin Niklas!

Mach Dir keinen Kopf wenn Du nur für Dich und ein paar Kumpels
was machst ist das kein Problem. Wenn das so schlimm wäre
müsste ich sonst längst unter der Erde sein


----------



## Seemannsgarn (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

Fürs Profibleigießen ist sowas nichtmal vorgesehen. Blei ist nur sehr gefährlich wenn es verschluckt wird. Mache dir mal keine Sorgen. Lediglich die Stäube von den auswuchtbleien die sind nicht ohne aber das ist ja nicht ds Blei.Sowas muß0t du im Freien Vorschmelzen und dann in eine Form gießen dann kann man das weiterverarbeiten in der Werkstatt ohne probleme.
Jede Zigarette schadet mehr viel mehr.#q


----------



## arno (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

Moin.
Ich gieße meine Bleie auch nur draußen!
Eine Maske benutze ich nicht, aber Handschuhe und eine Schutzbrille.
In einem geschlossenem Raum würde ich kein Blei gießen wollen.
Ich höre jetzt zum ersten Mal, das Bleigießen nicht giftige Dämpfe auslöst!
Bisher wurde immer davon geredet, das beim Aufschmelzen giftige Dämpfe\Gase entstehen!
Da ich es so also gelernt habe, werde ich mein Blei auch weiterhin draußen gießen!
Und so lange nicht dabei stehen , bis das Blei flüssig ist!


----------



## Schnickes (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

ja genau das ist mir auch neu....ich hab schon einige beiträge gelesen die vom bleigießen handelten und habe eigtl immer gedacht dass das mit den dämpfen der fall ist, sobald es flüssig ist. also hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden dass es nur schlimm ist, wenn es verschmutzt ist sprich bei auswuchtblei?
hab ich wohl umsonst panik geschoben 

gruß niklas


----------



## friggler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Eigentlich brauchst du keinen Atemschutzfilter beim Blei giessen.
> Da du das Blei nie so hoch erhitzen wirst, dass es verdampft.
> Gruß Knurri!


 
 Ich finde es recht unverantwortlich soetwas zu schreiben...
 ...vor allem als Mod...

 Blei hat einen Schmelzpunkt von~330° und einen Siedepunkt von ~1750°
 Ab dem Schmelzpunkt entstehen Bleidämpfe. Bei 1750° geht das Blei komplett in den Gasförmigen Zustand über!!!! Dies ist mit normalen Gasbrennern ohne Gas/Sauerstoff schon möglich. Es ist nicht notwendig die gesamte Schmelze auf diese Temperatur zu bringen, es reichen ausreichend heisse Zonen.
 Ferner ist es wie beim erwärmen von Wasser dass auch unterhalb des Siedepunktes Wasserdampf entsteht und die Menge Wasserdampf zum Siedepunkt hin stetig zunimmt (Entalpie/Entropie) beim Blei ist es genauso. D.H. bei steigender Temp. entstehen proportional mehr Dämpfe und das Blei wechselt mehr und mehr in den gasförmigen Zustand.

Hinzu kommt das wir es selten mit reinem Blei zu tun haben sondern meist mit Legierungen (um es härter zu machen) die oftmals einen weit nidrigeren Schmelz und Siedepunkt haben.

Blei ist kein Sofortgift sondern eines dass sich langsam anreichert und fast nicht ausgeschieden wird.
Noch schlimmer ist bei verunreinigtem Blei (wie Auswuchtblei) dass unbekannte Giftstoffe wie Bremsstaub öl etc. und früher Asbest dabei sein können/sind. Da verwende Ich auch immer eine Gasmaske (Vollmaske) und giesse dann das flüssige Blei in Barren ab. Die Oxidschicht und andere schwimmende Reste werden entsorgt. Erst mit dem so vorgereinigtem Blei giesse Ich dann.


@ Schnickes
Achte darauf dass das Blei beim erhitzen nicht dunkelgelb oder gar metallisch blau wird. Ab dunkelgelb ist es zum giessen schon zu heiss. Silikonformen gehen schnell kaputt, und grössere Körper bekommen Löcher oder fallen ein, weil beim abkühlen das Volumen abnimmt. Wenn es schon bläulich wird ist es VIEL zu heiss und gast schon nennenswert!!

Feinstaubfilter helfen überhaupt nicht es müsste schon ein geeigneter Gasfilter sein.

Wenn Du allerdings draussen arbeitest auf die Temperatur achtest, und dich nicht in den Wind stellst dürfte die Konzentration vertretbar sein. Keinesfalls aber wird die Maske deiner Gesundheit schaden;-)  Auf eine Schutzbrille sollte man aber NIE verzichten!! 
Ein minitröpfchen Wasser (zb. eine Schweissperle) reicht um eine grosse Menge flüssiges Blei meterweit durch die Luft zu schleudern.
Langärmlige Kleidung,feste Schuhe, Handschuhe, und eine eng sitzende Schutzbrille sind eine gute Schutzmaßnahme.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Schnickes (23. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

das war mal ne antwort wie ich sie mir vorgestellt habe 
also hab ich mit meiner maske doch nicht so unrecht....die anderen sicherheitshinweise hab ich immer befolgt 

ich stelle fest dass wir mit zu heißem blei gearbeitet haben xD....bei uns wars fast immer blau-gold....dann stell ich die herdplatte lieber etwas runter....

@friggler: welchen aufsatz muss ich denn dann nehmen. wäre sehr nett wenn du mir mal einen raussuchen könntest... habe von 3M die 6200er maske...

das mit den barren werd ich wohl auch so machen, weil wir nur kügelchen haben un die richtig viel schlacke abgeben...

gruß niklas


----------



## friggler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

Meine Halbmaske hat eine graue Dräger Gasfilter Patrone....Die benutze Ich aber nur zum Lackieren.

Ansonsten nehme Ich eine Vollmaske aus dem professionellen Bereich. Die hat ein 2 Filtersystem (Vor/Hauptfilter) und entweder der vordere Filter wird aufgeschraubt oder ein externer mit Schlauch am Gürtel, oder gleich mit Atmungsgerät... Diesen Filter bekomme Ich aus einem Industrieunternehmen. Die Filter sind sicherheitstechnisch immer nur für x-Monate zugelassen und werden kurz vor Ablauf ausgemustert... Was das nun genau für welche sind weiss Ich leider nicht, wenn Ichs richig verstanden habe sind das universal Gas Mehrschichtfilter (organisch anorganisch und Lösungsmitteldämpfe).
Ich selbst hab davon leider nur wenig Ahnung...aber es gibt zum Glück jemanden der das Berufsmäßig wissen muß und der bringt mir die passenden dann mit.
 Ich kann den gerne mal fragen was da das optimale ist, aber das dauert dann noch etwas.

 Gruss
 Andreas


----------



## Schnickes (23. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

gegen anorganische un organische dämpfe gibt es für meine halbmaske auch einen filter....werd ich mir mal besorgen

aber wäre super wenn dus dann mal posten könntest, was dein bekannter rät...

gruß niklas


----------



## Popeye (24. März 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

Du solltest auf jeden Fall einen Mehrbereichsfilter verwenden !!!
Ich sitze sozusagen an einer Quelle.
Wenn ich Dir einen besorgen soll, schick mir ne PN.

Du brauchst dann aber eine Atemschutzmaske,
so wie die Feuerwehr sie verwendet.  

Gruß Lars


----------



## MiamiJoe (1. April 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

bei mir ist das blei auch meist blau göldlich.schadet das auch den aluformen?auf stufe 3 meines kochers wirds blau,drehe ich auf 2 runter fehlt mir die nötige hitze.


----------



## arno (1. April 2007)

*AW: Welcher Atemschutzfilter beim Bleigießen?*

Dem Alu auf keinem Fall, da braucht man wesentlich höhere Temperaturen!


----------

